# RCA Cable Modem & Linksys Wireless interference?



## wkkb02 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi, :smile: 

Thanks in advance for the help. I just switched my ISP to comcast cable and it works great when connected diretly to my PC from my modem without the router (Linksys WRT54G v2). But it will not work when connected with the router in the loop. =P After messing with it for awhile I decided to test if maybe it had something to do with interference from the wireless signal. So I had my modem directly connected to my PC with the router unplugged (power off) and the internet works fine. I then plugged in my router (power only) and my internet connection cut out. Soon as I unpluged the router power cable, the internet worked fine again. Sooo... is this like a known issue with the RCA/Thompson Multimidia Cable modem to stop working in the pressence of a wireless signal? Or is it getting interrupted/interferrence on the actual cable level? I've tried different frequencies on the wireless router as well with no luck.

What's your guy's opinion of this? Any recomeneded solutions? Hehe new modem perhapse? :tongue: 

Thanks again,

Kris


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

More info please.

What type of computer? desktop or laptop?
Does the computer have a wireless card? Is it enabled?
Are the ethernet cables home built or store bought?
What happens when you move the router to the other side of the room or a different room and plug it in?
Does the cable modem cable LED go out or blink when you plug your router in? It might be possible you actually have a bad CATV coax cable with a bad connector causing an open shield and it may be picking up the wireless signal?

JamesO


----------



## wkkb02 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey,  

OK I'm using a desktop and it does have a wireless card but it is and was disabled. I connect to my router with a direct connection. But the signal cut out witht he router being on is not an issue anymore. I can turn on the router and not lose my connection now for some reason. I don't know what has changed but it seems to work with the router on now. So I then tried to connect my modem to my router and network my connection, but it won't give me any connection when its networked for some reason. I tried cloning the mac address on the router, but still no luck. I even tried reseting the router and setting it up again, but nothing. Everything is conected correctly and I have all the LED lights on the modem lit. There any guide to setting this router up with this modem? I never had any problem like this with my DSL modem -razz: Maybe there is a step I am missing in the whole setup process? Maybe I should reset the cable modem itself first before I try to set up the network?

Thanks,

Kris


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

General rule of thumb:

Once the router is configured, power off the cable modem, router and PC.

Power up the cable modem, wait about 2 minutes, power up the router, wait about 2 minutes, then power up the PC.

The cable modem MAC address cache needs to be cleared and sync to the router MAC address. 

See if this sorts your issue.

JamesO


----------

